# 8 Point Archery Club...



## Robbie101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Our Site is now back up. Its not the same as it was due to a server crash. Had to start over and just do not have the time to spend on a custom site rite now.

Also, the forums had to be redone as well and we ask all old members and future members to rejoin.

Thanks to everyone for a great year last year and we are really looking forward to this up coming year as well.......

http://8pointarchery.com/


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey all, just a reminder about the 24th approaching fast........ Also were going to cook Deer Chili, Hamburgers and Hot dogs as well. You all come on out and shoot with us and have a good time.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

You guys need to come try Robbie's shoot!! They really have a good place, and it was great last year. Come on out!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to 8 Point for the first time towards the end of the 3-d season last year. My only mistake was that I shouldn't have waited to the end of the year to go check it out!! It's a great place to shoot with lots of land. If you try it for the first time, you'll be glad you did. Come on out and support a young club with lots of great potential.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys....... Were trying......


----------



## hound dog (Jan 4, 2009)

3darcher said:


> I went to 8 Point for the first time towards the end of the 3-d season last year. My only mistake was that I shouldn't have waited to the end of the year to go check it out!! It's a great place to shoot with lots of land. If you try it for the first time, you'll be glad you did. Come on out and support a young club with lots of great potential.



I could not have said better my self. I had a blast.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 4, 2009)

The place is awesome! Targets are awesome! Food is Awesome! People are awesome! Very nice venue folks! You will really be missing out if you do not attend atleast a few of these folks' shoots..I went w/3darcher and shot w/alligood and it was alot of fun!!!


----------



## hansel (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey what's the best way to get to your place coming from the Flowery Branch area?????

I might be able to make it


----------



## hound dog (Jan 4, 2009)

hansel said:


> Hey what's the best way to get to your place coming from the Flowery Branch area?????
> 
> I might be able to make it



Not sure from Flowery Branch but from HY75.

take 75 to I 20 and go east to Exit 101. Take a left at the top of the ramp and go about 250 yards or so and turn left onto the drive way.............


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2009)

hansel said:


> Hey what's the best way to get to your place coming from the Flowery Branch area?????
> 
> I might be able to make it



Tell me if you can go! I will definitely meet up with you.


----------



## hansel (Jan 4, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Tell me if you can go! I will definitely meet up with you.




I'm thinking about it, but I'd like some more specific direction's if possible

An address so I can mapquest it or something??


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> The place is awesome! Targets are awesome! Food is Awesome! People are awesome! Very nice venue folks! You will really be missing out if you do not attend atleast a few of these folks' shoots..I went w/3darcher and shot w/alligood and it was alot of fun!!!



Oh yeah, that was the day I whupped your and Butch's behind!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 4, 2009)

I think that was the only shoot I missed last year... 2009 I am going to SPANK somebody's behind  (@8 point).


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the shoots are?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> I think that was the only shoot I missed last year... 2009 I am going to SPANK somebody's behind  (@8 point).





Chiller said:


> Does anyone know how much the shoots are?



Yeah BA, I keep hearing that!!! We'll see!!


Chiller, the shoots are either $15 or $20, I can't remember!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 4, 2009)

QUOTE=alligood729;3006776]Oh yeah, that was the day I whupped your and Butch's behind!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 4, 2009)

hansel said:


> I'm thinking about it, but I'd like some more specific direction's if possible
> 
> An address so I can mapquest it or something??



Im working on getting an address but here is the best ways i can explain to get there.........

Get on Interstate 20 and go to Exit 101, Take a left at the top of the ramp, go about 200 yards and turn into the property.....


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know how I ended up w/a 1st place plaque


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> I don't know how I ended up w/a 1st place plaque



You musta bought it from Blake!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 4, 2009)

We felt bad for him after Michele.............NVM....


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 4, 2009)

Me and the boy shot two of 8 points tournaments last year.  Nice set up and we had a blast.  This is their second year going and we need to support them.   Super down to earth folks!!!!


----------



## gator19 (Jan 5, 2009)

hansel said:


> I'm thinking about it, but I'd like some more specific direction's if possible
> 
> An address so I can mapquest it or something??



the address 14491 highway 278 covington ga


----------



## hansel (Jan 5, 2009)

gator19 said:


> the address 14491 highway 278 covington ga




Thank's


----------



## waits (Jan 6, 2009)

*Come On*

If you want to shoot at a first class event with great food and people this is the shoots to go to. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## goldenarrow (Jan 6, 2009)

r yall set up for people just to pay and practice on the weekends.


----------



## fatboy BA (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah we are definitely gonna shoot more of these events this year.Great place and great company.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 8, 2009)

goldenarrow said:


> r yall set up for people just to pay and practice on the weekends.



Nah, I wish.....


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a map, hope this helps some......... 

Ill do another map as well.......


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 16, 2009)

And Another........


----------



## georgian76 (Jan 16, 2009)

Taylor Co. said:


> I don't know how I ended up w/a 1st place plaque



probably for the comedy challenge

the 24 is just around the corner. come on out and shoot with us


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just 3 Days away now.......


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2009)

do you have to register beforehand or when you get there?


----------



## rockdawg (Jan 20, 2009)

You register when you get there.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup, plaques are ordered and were setting targets today......Hope to see everyone there.........


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## rosscouch1414 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about sliding up there Sat. It would be my first 3D shoot. Is this a good place to start? Thanks!
RC


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 21, 2009)

rosscouch1414 said:


> I'm thinking about sliding up there Sat. It would be my first 3D shoot. Is this a good place to start? Thanks!
> RC



Yep, it's as good as any! Good setup and good people!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 21, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Yep, it's as good as any! Good setup and good people!



Good people HA Just kidding they are good people I'll be there around noon.

http://www.racarchery.com/


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 21, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> Yup, plaques are ordered and were setting targets today......Hope to see everyone there.........



Im wanting to make it Robbie but them dang rabbits are calling my name. What time is the cut-off?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bout 2, 2:30..........Leave them rabbits till daddy comes back and we can hit it again... ~


----------

